# TT - Project2nd



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

So finally got round to buying another TT, this time I went for a Coupe 225 with stage 1 Revo map..
Currently very standard height wise with just a set of Audi RS6 style 18s

So watch this space for changes...


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Finally got a set of FK AK Streets on her (without the rear adjusters)









fitted a set of 19" LM style wheels

















swiftly sold them in place for some 18" RS style


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the colour , love the wheels too. subtle but nice.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Colours great...very nice car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well coming on nice


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Some out and about pics


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome colour mate. How are the fks?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

My headlights had a boob! I seem to be missing the clip that holds the bulb holder in place and now the bulb has melted some of the plastic and has filled the unit with smoke.. :x










so this is how it currently sits in my warehouse, while I split the headlights down etc.. oh and I sold the wheels haha :lol:


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

higsta said:


> Awesome colour mate. How are the fks?


To be honest, I had a TT roadster before this with FK Konigsports and I felt that went lower, but as for ride etc.. can't find anything wrong with the AKs.. so for the money I do recomend


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

dub_section said:


> higsta said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome colour mate. How are the fks?
> ...


Thanks for the info mate, thats good to know. Hope you get some wheels soon


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Twin angel eyes and colour code the inserts :wink:

Roof wrapped in CF - also the top of the tailgate
Tint the rear windows
Paint the calipers a nice colour
Smooth the groove round the front grill

GET SOME NEW NUMBER PLATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

jbell said:


> Twin angel eyes and colour code the inserts :wink:
> 
> Roof wrapped in CF - also the top of the tailgate
> Tint the rear windows
> ...


yes, plates I still need to do.. Murray Volkswagen is not a good look on an Audi haha.. so when I get round to it i'll be ordering some metal pressed plates..

3 slat grill, audi rings & fuel filler flap all gone off for paint

calipers will be re-painted (in white for the moment) as these always change colour anyway..

oh and the indicators strips in the headlights have just been smoked..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

dub_section said:


> Murray Volkswagen is not a good look on an Audi haha.


Not a good look on any car :lol:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

about time you came back to the fold as well Jon :roll: 
you know you want a weekend toy !


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

OeTT said:


> about time you came back to the fold as well Jon :roll:
> you know you want a weekend toy !


Don't start Stuart, it will prob happen one day


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Smoked out the corners...
They do actually still show up orange quite well even with the clear bulbs but have amber bulbs on order just to be extra sure..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

dub_section said:


> Smoked out the corners...


Much better


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

dub_section said:


> ...18" RS style


What wheels were these? Dare DR-RS 8J + 9.5J or Calibre Vintage 8J + 9J or something else? Have to use spacers at all? Love the dish!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Cheers, and just discovered I've been following you on Instagram haha.

Jack


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Jakalus said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > ...18" RS style
> ...


+1 those wheels look amazing on the car. Look similar if not the same as the set Kaz had on his before he went an bought a true hair dressers car! :lol:


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Jakalus said:
> 
> 
> > dub_section said:
> ...


Cheers guys, yeah these are just unbranded BBS RS style wheels.. pretty much the same as Dares though.. 8.5 & 9.5x18" on 215/40/18 tyres.. I run 12mm & 20mm Tpi spacers..

Yeah i'm a bit of an Instagram whore haha..


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Finally some more progress..
Gloss black 3 bar grill with Satin Black rings
and Satin Black fuel cap with some Black bolts to go back in..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

what design are the wheels on the red one AJB ?

Look like an audi wheel but i am not an anorak and all this is new to me [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ELVIS said:


> what design are the wheels on the red one AJB ?
> 
> Look like an audi wheel but i am not an anorak and all this is new to me [smiley=toilet.gif]


They are the RS4 wheels in 8x19" ET35 fitted with 235/35 R19" Tyres all round


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

cheers chap. next time you are in exeter, more than welcome to park it on my drive and i'll look after your wheels for you :wink: :mrgreen: 
Were they ever made by audi as a 5 x 100 in a 17 or 18 or just as a 5 x 112?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ELVIS said:


> cheers chap. next time you are in exeter, more than welcome to park it on my drive and i'll look after your wheels for you :wink: :mrgreen:
> Were they ever made by audi as a 5 x 100 in a 17 or 18 or just as a 5 x 112?


Unfortunately I have moved on from the TT, but they came off dub_section's Beetle, Audi never made that wheel for the MK1 TT as they were off the later RS4 (B8).

They are available in 18", if you pop down to Torquay and head in the direction of

Unit 2 Magdalane Road
Torquay
Devon
TQ1 4AF

There will be someone who might be able to help you :wink:


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Popped off the rings









Fuel cap fitted









3Bar fitted


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Fitted Neuspeed P-Flow


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

How much did the wheels set you back?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> How much did the wheels set you back?


pm'd


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

have seen this before :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> have seen this before :roll:


Poor ol Kaz jealous now he realizes he's bought a lemon.... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kazinak said:


> have seen this before :roll:


Seen what?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > have seen this before :roll:
> ...


fk streets whit no adjusters, bbs lm's , bbs rs's etc... reminds about my car :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Ahh ok got ya!

Exactly what I want to do with my next TT


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

if i ever buy another tt it will look like this


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Kaz....when are you selling your Boring Motor Works?  Your new TT project is out there.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the height and stance of this!  Have you used adjustable rear tie bars with it too?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes aron adj tie bars are a must when using coilovers.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Kaz....when are you selling your Boring Motor Works?  Your new TT project is out there.... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Maybe next year ,if I could find v6 manual in yellow or orange

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

kazinak said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


Very nice..



aaron_tt said:


> Love the height and stance of this!  Have you used adjustable rear tie bars with it too?


No tie bars, wanted the stance of the camber, and I know people say about tyres wearing very quick but to be fair mine don't but anyway tyres are not a problem for me


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Whats the et and J of your wheels? You running spacers? Sorry for the questions just looking to get a good idea of what ill need for a height / stance like yours as im looking to do this to mine when I get enough spare cash :lol: :roll:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

dub_section said:


> Some out and about pics


hi mate just pm'd you


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... what tyre widths are you running front and back? ... I'm thinking of going 18x 8.5"(f)and 9.5"(r) and want to keep the rolling circumference as close to standard as possible at both ends ... what spacers are you running? ...
....The wheels I've looked at have a et40 offset ...

Car is looking great by the way!

Steve


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... what tyre widths are you running front and back? ... I'm thinking of going 18x 8.5"(f)and 9.5"(r) and want to keep the rolling circumference as close to standard as possible at both ends ... what spacers are you running? ...
> ....The wheels I've looked at have a et40 offset ...
> 
> Car is looking great by the way!
> ...





aaron_tt said:


> Whats the et and J of your wheels? You running spacers? Sorry for the questions just looking to get a good idea of what ill need for a height / stance like yours as im looking to do this to mine when I get enough spare cash :lol: :roll:


Dares were 8.5 & 9.5x18" ET35 on 215/40/18 tyres.. With 12mm & 20mm Tpi spacers.. 
Coilovers have no adjusters in the rear and no tie bars


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Some treats turned up yesterday









XXR530


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

dub_section said:


> Dares were 8.5 & 9.5x18" ET35 on 215/40/18 tyres.. With 12mm & 20mm Tpi spacers..
> Coilovers have no adjusters in the rear and no tie bars



... so you managed to stretch a 215 onto a 9.5 rear wheel? ... I was assuming I'd have to run a 225 at the bare minimum (possibly even wider!)- thanks for the info.

... Like the new wheels- what set up are you going for- couldn't help but notice there are 17's and 18's there ...



... got a buyer for your old wheels yet? ...


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > Dares were 8.5 & 9.5x18" ET35 on 215/40/18 tyres.. With 12mm & 20mm Tpi spacers..
> ...


Yeah 215 went over the 9.5j very nicely. Yeah the 17" are for my girlfriends civic and the 18s for me 8) 
The car has been on axle stands for the last month or so while these were on order as I had sold the Dares..
I can do you a deal on a new set of dare Rs if you like?


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome! Have seen them wheels myself on ebay they look amazing on the cars ive seen with them fitted on, im sure theyll look spot on! 8) I presume aswell because the rears are so wide with an ET20 I take it? thats what the ones I saw for sale had, youll not be needing spacers on the rear which would be a bonus


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

aaron_tt said:


> Awesome! Have seen them wheels myself on ebay they look amazing on the cars ive seen with them fitted on, im sure theyll look spot on! 8) I presume aswell because the rears are so wide with an ET20 I take it? thats what the ones I saw for sale had, youll not be needing spacers on the rear which would be a bonus


Yup trial fitted them and both front and rears sit very proud in the arch with no spacers, soon as I get the tyres sorted ill get them on but for now ive fitted a set of MK5 gti reps in satin black..

So with a new CV boot in, all grills and bumper back on, it was time to fit a set of temp wheels and get the car out the warehouse









with help from my Caddy


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Cant wait to see pics of these fitted could be a future plan for me  Good work 8)


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

how do u find she handles with the camber ? or do you just ride low and slow ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely car mate - just goes to show that the TT is absolutely timeless in it's look. Whack a private plate on a mint example like yours, and it looks like it has just rolled out the factory!


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Wasn't a fan of green at all.
Until now i am well and truly turned 
Very very nice 

Gab


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> how do u find she handles with the camber ? or do you just ride low and slow ? :mrgreen:


Fine, it is very low but it does get played with, and I don't find any problems..

Thanks everyone


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Awaiting another CV boot 
Quick shot with the temp wheels...


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Not a lot has happened with this unfortunately since my last post.
Still deciding what tyres to go for on the XXR530s so in the meantime I thought i'd trial some 9x16s i had to hand


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

dub_section said:


> Not a lot has happened with this unfortunately since my last post.
> Still deciding what tyres to go for on the XXR530s so in the meantime I thought i'd trial some 9x16s i had to hand


OMG...!!! lovin these rims [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

dub_section said:


> Finally got a set of FK AK Streets on her (without the rear adjusters)


Glad to see your paying my wages 

Lovely car mate!


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys..

Trial fit of the 18" XXR 530s

























offsets and widths seem perfect, no need for the spacers I normally run...


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome seem like the perfect fitment wheels from the pics really would love a set of these


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

dub_section said:


>


They look bloody outstanding!

Very similar to BMW 'Competition' wheels?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks^

Just thought id add I have some VMR710 style wheels for sale, bought for the TT before I went for the XXRs so no longer needed... they are 8x18" & 9x18" Et45 but will come with 10mm hub centrics to make them Et35 PCD 5x100 i'm after 400 notes, Brand New wheels only unused


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Just bought these for my car but not sure on them

Brock B9 Split Rims 
8.5x17" ET35 5x100
Brand New have had tyres on and unfortunately one has a small mark from tyre fitter :twisted:

But are new and never been on car

As you can see here http://www.superspeed-racelook.com/Allo ... 45142.html these wheels retail at £255.78 each

I'm after £900










let me know your email if you would like a pic of the mark


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Mapped people help me out here.. 
My TT is stage one Revo.. it has a nuespeed Pflow kit what else do I need to prepare for stage 2? sports exhaust I know is one but I wanted to get a custom exit hidden under the car so I can smooth the rear, so wondering if that would work?

thanks


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

you got too many wheels mate ! will pm u over xmas about those spacers we spoke about in the PM........... hope all is well

nice one


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

^ cheers mate yeah no worries take it easy!

I fitted up the Brocks for the MOT so these are now for sale with 205 40 17 tyres on (perfect A2, Fox or new Polo fitment)..


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

quick shot before the XXRs go on... Wheels For Sale (Brock B9 Splits)


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Finally got around to getting the 215/40/18s over the XXR530s and get them on the car 

Fitment is just about spot on id say


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

The Brock B9 Splits are now up forsale


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

dub_section said:


> Finally got around to getting the 215/40/18s over the XXR530s and get them on the car


... they look great! ... I'm liking those a lot! ...
8)


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

How many sets of wheels do you have haha, every pic has a different set on, looks nice tho mate


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Also what spray did you use to do your grille, I wanna have a go at doing mine, is it just straight out of the can?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Also what spray did you use to do your grille, I wanna have a go at doing mine, is it just straight out of the can?


Too many wheels, I get bored easily HA

Erm I could find out my guy did it who works for me in the bodyshop dept


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

dub_section said:


> Thanks^
> 
> Just thought id add I have some VMR710 style wheels for sale, bought for the TT before I went for the XXRs so no longer needed... they are 8x18" & 9x18" Et45 but will come with 10mm hub centrics to make them Et35 PCD 5x100 i'm after 400 notes, Brand New wheels only unused


these look cracking! i was looking at getting 3sdm 0.01 alloys for summer, these look very similar if not nicer!


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

ScottHmk4 said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks^
> ...


Yes these are a great looking wheel and the quality is superb, they do need spacers to fit the TT mind you but I think most people run a good set of hub centrics these days.. (still forsale also)


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

dub_section said:


> ScottHmk4 said:
> 
> 
> > dub_section said:
> ...


why do they need spacerss? because the rear alloys are 9J?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

ScottHmk4 said:


> why do they need spacerss? because the rear alloys are 9J?


wrong offset


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

kazinak said:


> ScottHmk4 said:
> 
> 
> > why do they need spacerss? because the rear alloys are 9J?
> ...


ahhh, the sdm 0.01 alloys look exact same, and come in 5x100 et35 i think, 8.5J front and 9.5J rears, but think the rears are too wide for the TT


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

ScottHmk4 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > ScottHmk4 said:
> ...


yeah these are 9x18 et45 need 10mm to make them et35

as for the 3SDM they are a perfect fit on the rear of the TT :wink: 
im running XXRs at the moment which are et20 9.75j and they could still do with spacing a few mm


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

So... The XXRs are now up forsale... Ha missus ain't too happy as she loves them, and the fact I now have 3 sets of wheels for sale ha!

Brock B9 Split Rims 8.5x17s
VMR style 8&9x18s
XXR 530 8.75&9.75x18s with tyres


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

dub_section said:


> Finally some more progress..
> Gloss black 3 bar grill with Satin Black rings
> and Satin Black fuel cap with some Black bolts to go back in..


Did you spray these yourself, Im gonna have a go at this, also was it hard to take your grille off?


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry, just realised youve already answered this in a previous post, still aint got round to doin mine!


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Callum_TT225 said:


> Sorry, just realised youve already answered this in a previous post, still aint got round to doin mine!


 can be a bit of a bitch as you have to take the bumper off to take the grill out cleanly as sometimes peeling back the top of the bumper and trying it that way can snap the tabs on the grill


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is pictures of my XXR 530s that are for sale...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Shame they aint 19


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

dub_section said:


>


Fantastic!

I see this in the TT thread on ED38, looks fantastic.

Another change of wheels?

Whats the price on them XXR's?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Tomm said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They are still mint as new, i'm after 700


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Mate,

Are the VMR's with the spacers still for sale?

I'll PM you.

Mark.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> can be a bit of a bitch as you have to take the bumper off to take the grill out cleanly as sometimes peeling back the top of the bumper and trying it that way can snap the tabs on the grill


If you don't mind scratched arms you can get your hand up through the lower grill enough to release the clips. It wasn't a pretty sight but I did it.


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

So, I've just had to do the dreaded








:x

Clean up


----------



## RudyC310 (Feb 15, 2013)

dub_section said:


> Some treats turned up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are both of the XXR 530's 20 offset???


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

RudyC310 said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > Some treats turned up yesterday
> ...


Yes, perfect fit


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Your tt is stunning.....what's tire wear like running coilovers without the tie bars ? The bbs reps looked great


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

D4n91 said:


> Your tt is stunning.....what's tire wear like running coilovers without the tie bars ? The bbs reps looked great


Never actually noticed any to be fair

Heres a couple recent pics

Genuine Rotiform BLQ in 17" (For Sale)


BBS LM design custom colour code 19"


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking sweet matey 8)


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks stunning mate.....the rotiforms look great


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

cheers guys...

new wheels arrived  

HOWEVER the car might not be hanging around so they may be up for sale already




9.5jx18" et35 5x100 3SDM 0.06


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

did these 0.06 get fitted? id like some for mine but really scared im not low enough to make em look pretty enough, really like the wheels


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

No unfortunately I sold the car..
Give www.wheel-power.co.uk a shout to order a set up though always look good on any TT


----------

